# Feldname einer Tabelle ermitteln



## M!cha (23. Aug 2006)

Hallo!

Ich habe gestern mit JDBC angefangen. Verbindung usw. funktionen. Jetzt bin ich aber auf ein Problem gestoßen.

Ich habe eine Tabelle mit den Feldname Vorname, Nachname, usw....

Ich schaffe es mit folgendem Code Vorname ausgeben zu lassen. WIe komme ich nun aber noch an die restlichen Feld?  ???:L 


```
Statement stmt = conn.createStatement();
			query = "SHOW COLUMNS FROM ab_namen";
			ResultSet rs = stmt.executeQuery( query );
			
			if(rs.next()){
				System.out.println(rs.getString(1));
			}
```

Danke für jegliche Hilfe!

M!cha


----------



## AlArenal (23. Aug 2006)

Mach mal auf dem "if" ein "while".


----------



## M!cha (23. Aug 2006)

cool! thx


----------

